
Show HN: Boomla – A free website for everyone – simple UI, JavaScript back end - zupa-hu
https://boomla.com/blog/show-hn-boomla-website-builder
======
newman8r
Good luck. I like how you don't have any trackers on your site (according to
my browser bar at least, didn't actually look into it). I'm sure you could use
that as a selling point somehow.

~~~
zupa-hu
Haha, thx! :) I do send some usage analytics data back, like, when you edit
your site, that you used a specific feature. Is that okay in your world? To
make it better I need to know what features people use..

~~~
newman8r
I do the same thing on my projects, just handling metrics and analytics
totally internally.

------
certera
Saw this from the early adopter thread. Looks really well build.

How much time dedicated over the decade+?

What are your thoughts on how well these kinds of tools generate html? Brings
me back to Dreamweaver.

~~~
zupa-hu
Thanks!

Depends on which part you mean, the platform, the drag&drop UI or the WYSIWYG
editor. In the case of Boomla, you can write code on the platform and fully
generate the result yourself, so that way it is up to you. As for the
drag&drop interface, because it manipulates the underlying data structures and
the final code is handcrafted by whoever wrote the code, it also tends to be
as good as you want it to be. That leaves the WYSIWYG editor. Slate and
ProseMirror are completely changing the game here, as they use a normalized
data structure instead of working with the less structured HTML directly. They
still have some rough edges but they are already amazing.

Time, wooh. I'd guesstimate 30k hours.

Would you maybe help kickstart a Show HN thread next time with an upvote? I'm
struggling with this, that would help a lot. My email is in my profile (or you
can reach me via the website..).

------
zupa-hu
Hi HN, author here. As I'm just showing this to the world, I'd really love to
get some feedback.

